# Rear Glass Replacement



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

I am trying to remount the rear glass in my 68 Lemans and Cant seem to find anywhere that has any instructions on how to do this? I got the mounting supplies and have the glass, but wanted to try and get it in myself. Any helpful links to anywhere that has any step by step instructions, or anyone have any tips?

Or is this just too much of a pain and I should bring it to an installer?


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

Mashype,

Hardtop or convertible?


----------



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

Its a hardtop


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

Installing glass is not hard.

Make sure you have the correct butyl seal. For rear glass I believe a 5/16 diameter is recommended. Too large and you may have difficulty and could break the window trying to install your moldings.

1. Remove the molding clips and Clean the window channel.
2. Remove dirt and surface rust in the channel. The more time you spend preparing the channel the better.
Sandblast is the most effective method but a high speed drill and wire brush will do. 
3. If you have any bad rust it is best to cut it out and weld in new metal. 
4. Prime the channel with Window Weld Primer.
5. Install the rear window molding clips.
6. Put the small rubber blocks the lower channel about 9 inches in from the side.
7. Test Fit.CAREFULLY Put the window in WITHOUT the Butyl rubber seal first. Make sure the rubber blocks at the bottom are positioned to center the window horizontally. Add extra rubber blocks if you need to move the window up. Line up the window on the sides and mark the paint on the car with a crayon as to where it goes. If you have extra rubber blocks you can also us a little butyl rubber to "glue" in alignment blocks on the side. 

While the window is fitted note if you have low spots especially where the quarter panel seams are. 

8. Remove and clean the window

9. Take small pieces of the butyl rubber seal and flatten them in to the low spots of the channel if any.

10. Use a little butyl to secure the lower alignment blocks in place. Make sure the blocks are out enough to support the window but not out to far so as to interfere with the moldings later.

11. Put the butyl seal in the channel within 1/8 inch of the inner edge.
12. Have someone help you put the window in. 

13. Place the window lightly on the butyl first and check your alignment. Also look through the window see where the window is contacting the buytl. 14. Once you are happy with the alignment lightly press the window to contact the butyl all the way around. I don't remember if rear windows are lamenated or safety glass. In either case do not apply too much pressure in one area or you risk breaking the glass.

15. Re-install your trim and you are done.

I've done lots of windsheilds and rear windows and never had any fall out or anything like that. I have broken a few in the process though so just make sure you don't press too hard in one place.


----------



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

Awesome! Ill take your advice and let you know how it goes...


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Do the rubber blocks stay in after installation?


----------

